# Reconstituting IGF-1 with 1 or 2mls with acetic acid



## basskiller (May 24, 2014)

*Superiorpeptide** super special Discount  Buy One Get One FREE Use Discount Code MBOGOF
 The IGF-1's are excluded from this sale *





1mg is equal to 1000mcgs
 1ml is 1 total syringe full of the U100 insulin syringe 

 this is for 1 vial of 1mg Igf-1

 __________________________________________

 If you add 1ml of acetic acid to your 1mg vial of IGF-1r3. .

 Each hash mark is equal to 20mcgs

 so if your doing
 20mcgs ed it would be 2iu&#146;s on the slin pin or the first hash mark (as shown on the picture)
 40mcgs ed it would be 4iu&#146;s on the slin pin or 2nd hash mark
 60mcgs ed it would be 6iu&#146;s on the slin pin 3rd hash mark
 80mcgs ed it would be 8iu&#146;s on the slin pin 4th hash mark
 100mcgs ed it would be 10iu&#146;s on the slin pin 5th and designated by the number 10 (first actual number that is printed on your insulin syringe)

 Reconstituting IGF-1 with 1 of acetic acid







 __________________________________________________

 If you add 2mls of acetic acid to your 1mg vial of IGF-1r3. .

 Each hash mark in this case is equal to 10mcgs

 so if your doing
 10mcgs ed it would be 2iu&#146;s on the slin pin or the first hash mark (as shown on the picture)
 20mcgs ed it would be 4iu&#146;s on the slin pin or 2nd hash mark
 30mcgs ed it would be 6iu&#146;s on the slin pin 3rd hash mark
 40mcgs ed it would be 8iu&#146;s on the slin pin 4th hash mark
 50mcgs ed it would be 10iu&#146;s on the slin pin 5th and designated by the number 10 (first actual number that is printed on your insulin syringe)

 After you draw in your amount desired of reconstituted IGF-1, Take your bacteriostatic water and draw a bit of it into your syringe that contains the IGF.. It doesn&#146;t take much and the amount is arbitrary as it will not change or effect the dose that is already in the syringe.
 shake the syringe slightly as to mix everything together and inject

 Note: using the 1ml AA method &#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;.. Note: using the 2ml AA method
 each hash mark is equal to 20mcgs&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;&#133;.. each hash mark is equal to 10mcgs


 Reconstituting IGF-1 with 2mls of acetic acid






* By basskiller *


----------



## basskiller (May 28, 2014)

Dont forget to take advantage of this bogo sale.

Research chemicals and SARMs included


----------

